# RV Furniture



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

What are you guys buying to replace like theater seating. Going with RV stuff or residential stuff.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

We bought residential couch and love seat. We measured the room we had and looked around a lot to finally found something we liked and fit the two areas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pighitt (Aug 21, 2011)

5 O said:


> What are you guys buying to replace like theater seating. Going with RV stuff or residential stuff.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chad


Got a double electric recliner ( wall away) at furniture row. Just measure


----------

